# Thoughts on Riggins, Id?



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

Thinking of relocating, Riggins,Pollock Id area...spent alot of time in the area, know the boating is outstanding. Cant stomach the CO short seasons anymore. We have kids so education comes to mind etc, curios on anyones thoughts living there...past or present....cant do Mcall area, to similar to the area we are leaving..Durango, (18 years), tourists, prices etc...


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't live there but the school systems in Idaho are some of the worst in the country.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Paddle Iraq said:


> I don't live there but the school systems in Idaho are some of the worst in the country.


I've heard that there are some great charter schools in Idaho.


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

We lived in Garden Valley for 51/2 years. Loved the boating but it is seasonal too. Tried to fit in with the locals. Just never quite fit in. Oh we got along, but boy it was hard. Schools are horrible. Common denominators are 1) drinking at the bar, 2) church, 3) drinking at the bar. We moved there from CO for the same reasons you cite. We moved back to CO. Couldn't wait to get back.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

They're right about the schools.... rural Idaho has some of the worst in the country! Idaho is a little like a third world country. The capital is busy and bustling, but once you leave and head for the jungle, it's quite different. Before you know it, you'll start seeing trailer houses with stand alone roofs (quintessential rural Idaho). They exist because most people are poor and don't have the money to live in a house. It acts as a roof to keep the snow from collapsing the trailer's roof. It's a wonderful state, I love Idaho! But there's a reason why it's represented by inbred corrupt people like Raul Labrador. Labrador's dogged stupidity is an absolute disgrace to our state, but it's reflective of our education system. If you're up there for the recreation, it's top-notch, but the rural areas will provide little opportunity for your children. Full disclosure, I moved up from Colorado for the same reasons and we're very happy with Boise, but wages, respectable political representation, and opportunities for advancement remain our biggest challenges.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Outlaw said:


> They're right about the schools.... rural Idaho has some of the worst in the country! Idaho is a little like a third world country. The capital is busy and bustling, but once you leave and head for the jungle, it's quite different. Before you know it, you'll start seeing trailer houses with stand alone roofs (quintessential rural Idaho). They exist because most people are poor and don't have the money to live in a house. It acts as a roof to keep the snow from collapsing the trailer's roof. It's a wonderful state, I love Idaho! But there's a reason why it's represented by inbred corrupt people like Raul Labrador. Labrador's dogged stupidity is an absolute disgrace to our state, but it's reflective of our education system. If you're up there for the recreation, it's top-notch, but the rural areas will provide little opportunity for your children. Full disclosure, I moved up from Colorado for the same reasons and we're very happy with Boise, but wages, respectable political representation, and opportunities for advancement remain our biggest challenges.


Amen outlaw, couldn't have said it better myself...I have lived here most of my life.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

kelly said:


> ...the CO short seasons...


Seriously? Short seasons? I've never found a place with a longer season than the Arkansas. I took my first commercial trip mid April this year, and will not take my last until mid September or October. My first play trip of the season was mid-March and my last play trip of the year won't be until it freezes, or I get on a Canyon trip.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Boise is nice. Cost of living is low. University keeps it slightly liberal. Boating is close, good and long season. Rural Idaho can be tough. I sit on a group that deals with cattle grazing issues on forest service property. The necks are red and the books are not.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Damn, didn't know Idaho was so backwoods. Just pack it up and move to the mountian state, West Virginia. Boating all year long! Fayetteville, Morgantown, Charleston, Wheeling all have good schools and aren't rural.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

If I had to pick a place to live in Idaho it sure wouldn't be Riggins... what the hell would you do with yourself?

The Boise area and McCall are really the only choices. Maybe Twin Falls if you don't mind the wind. There are some nice smaller towns throughout Idaho with good schools and good boating, but people are right that you start to get into the ultra conservative, good ol' boy, backwoods sort of people. 

And the politics here suck. Which is probably a good thing overall, because it keeps the people away.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Have to second Denali's opinion. Look around CO for longer seasons. Ark has reasonably long season for western rivers. Not knocking Idaho; don't know much about it besides where to find on the map. Schools here are solid, as I know how much kids matter.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

O and no state income tax in wv! Or "real" automobile inspections. Best place ive ever called home by a long shot.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

...or forest fires lol


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

Sounds like living in Id is alot different than spending the summers...before the kids we'd spend all summer paddling ID, saw the poverty, families washing clothes in the hotsprings etc, the paddling is phenomenal, esp the Mcall area, And most of the time we'd be the only ones on the river, Boise is a nice city, have alot of friends there, but its a little too busy/crowded for us...

Oh...WV, spent some time paddling there as well...GREAT friendly people as long as u are not from DC area, beautiful state...loved it...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Maybe it's because I'm a little country myself...and I tend to be quite conservative...I love it here and every little town I've been through has been extremely friendly and welcoming. Moved here from CO about 3.5 ago...would NEVER go back.

I used to work in the school systems (spent some time in the Riggins SD)...not FOR, but in. And just about every small, rural district in Southern Idaho as well. Couldn't be a nicer group of people. But yeah, there is a funding issue and Idaho does rank very low in education spending. 

I have a little one that'll be entering the school system in about 2 years...but I'm of the opinion that education is what the parent makes of it. If our school systems in Idaho are lacking and he's not receiving the education I feel is adequate, my wife and I will supplement. WE take responsibility for his education and we'll ensure he receives a proper one.

You will, however, find that people in the small towns are very protective. It'll take you a very long time to be known as a "local". And yes, there are a few small towns that come to mind that are too "tight knit" (Garden Valley being one of them). 

Not all people want a big house in a liberal city with more laws than they know what to do with. The family living in a single-wide with a secondary roof could be pretty damn happy and exactly where they want to be.

Re: Riggins...awesome town, great fishing, very mild..."the whitewater capital of Idaho"...which is saying A LOT.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

GoodTimes said:


> I have a little one that'll be entering the school system in about 2 years...but *I'm of the opinion that education is what the parent makes of it.* If our school systems in Idaho are lacking and he's not receiving the education I feel is adequate, my wife and I will supplement. WE take responsibility for his education and we'll ensure he receives a proper one.
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Riggins...awesome town, great fishing, very mild..."the whitewater capital of Idaho"...which is saying A LOT.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

With respect to Riggins, Banks is the whitewater capital of Idaho... and then Yellow Pine.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Anchorless said:


> With respect to Riggins, Banks is the whitewater capital of Idaho... and then Yellow Pine.


I agree...just quoting the "Welcome to Riggins" sign when you roll into town. Well, depends on whether you're a rafter or kayaker though. I think I'd argue Riggins for rafters.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

climbdenali said:


> I've never found a place with a longer season than the Arkansas.


You need to get out more.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Hell I'd move there just for Shelleys Malts, shakes and burgers! Unfortunately I'm stuck in a Podunk CO town where the boating. biking and skiing just sucks...don't ever think of moving here


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

GoodTimes said:


> I agree...just quoting the "Welcome to Riggins" sign when you roll into town. Well, depends on whether you're a rafter or kayaker though. I think I'd argue Riggins for rafters.


No way! Although I have to say I've never spent any time in Riggins, and I keep meaning to get on the LS but just can't ever seem to drive past the Lochsa and/or SF Clearwater..... Heading to Banks today!


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Heading to Banks today!


Sweet...for the labor day weekend NF Payette Sotar fest (errr, I mean catboat fest)???

I'll look for your boat...I'll be up there too.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, but I'm on the injured reserve so only the tiniest bit of nfing for me. And we've got a puppy so we'll do some puppy things too. We're camping at hot springs campground, come on up! Sat night there should be a lot of fun people. Some non-sotar boaters too ;^). I'll be back on the yellow/black 12.5' for any nfing, no tiny new 11' boat for that river!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

BrianK said:


> You need to get out more.


Lol'd


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Brian, I don't know why you have to be so cynical. The arkansas has the longest season in the WORLD and the numbers is class IV at all water levels. Why do you insist on sandbagging these FACTS.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

I can hardly imagine why anyone would want to leave Durango. Tourists, prices,.. so what? That always seemed like a fantastic place to spend a lifetime, imo. Buena Vista close behind. Riggins, though??? You'd better try Boise first, with a college and a capital, it's not TOO backwoods. The river community here is outstanding - you'll be welcomed.


----------



## kellip (Mar 1, 2007)

I'd move to Riggins. There is something to surf at most levels to keep you entertained. I go as often as I can.


----------



## jkodadek (Jul 19, 2006)

paulk said:


> The arkansas has the longest season in the WORLD..... Why do you insist on sandbagging these FACTS.


Not even close, broheim.


----------



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

We moved to Idaho for the boating after spending many a summer camping. It has a lot to offer if you love the whitewater and the great access to the national forest. One interesting thing about many of the rural schools is they've gone to a four day week which many families end up loving. We lived in some great places, Lake Tahoe and Hawaii and haven't regretted moving here full time one bit.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kellip said:


> I'd move to Riggins. There is something to surf at most levels to keep you entertained. I go as often as I can.


Surfers in the back!


----------

